# Removing wallpaper and then painting



## applesusan (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi -
I just joined.
I have had to remove wallpaper in one of our bathrooms and have some questions.

First -- do I need to remove all/most of the glue reside before I paint?

Second -- I having a hard time with the areas behind the toilet and sink. I suppose I have to temporarily remove them before I can finish?

Susan


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Susan
Welcome

First: Yes, you should remove as much as possible
If it was properly applied, you should be able to remove it all
If not, you really need to do the best you can
If you can't remove it all, then use a specialty primer such as Gardz, which is meant to go over the residue

Second: It may be helpful to remove those items to work around them, but you shouldn't _have_ to
Technically as a painter I'm not supposed to remove them, nor would my ins. co. want me too, so I always work around them
But I certainly would've appreciated removal in many situations


----------



## applesusan (Jul 23, 2006)

*Fixing a a wallper removal mishap*

Thanks Slickshift --

I removed the drywall in two steps. First I peeled off the outer "waterproof" layer which was pretty easy to do Then I dampened the backing and peeled it off. Since I mostly didn't use a scraper, much of the glue stayed on.

Then I had to rewet the wall to scrape the glue and then wipe it down. But some glue was still on the walls. So I let it dry well and used a sponge sander. This seemed to help.

*Unfortunately, someone who was "helping" remove wallpaper with a scraper also removed a huge chunk (about 11x27 inches) of the drywall outer layers down to the cardbard-like center.* (His "help" was my inspiration to find another way to remove wallpaper)

It seems to be a bigger area than I can cover with compound. I mean, I can cover it it with compound but I don't know if I can sand it to look flat. 

*Do I do the best I can with compound? Or do I cut out the affect piece and replace it?* I'm in the process of trying to fix it with compound but any suggestions would be gratefully accepted.

Susan


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

*Do I do the best I can with compound? Or do I cut out the affect piece and replace it?*

Good guestion. I have no doubt I could float this area out okay, but I do wonder which way is best. Maybe this will bump this post up and Slick, Pro or someone will respond*.*


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If you can skim (skim coat joint compound); then prime with Gardz, skim, sand, prime the skimmed areas (regular primer), paint


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

applesusan said:


> Hi -
> I just joined.
> I have had to remove wallpaper in one of our bathrooms and have some questions.
> 
> ...


 
Most definitely, yes, you should remove 'most' of the residue. I say most, because some is just too stubborn to come off. These stubborn areas simply need sanding and priming with a good primer/sealer. I like zinsser products personally. I have never had to remove anything when removing wallpaper. I usually am able to score, spray, and scrape it good enough to work with it. And yes, I always have a bucket of easy sand around for the 'mistakes' that happen regularly:yes: But, that's just me~I've become very proficient at wallpaper removal and have come across many different issue/problems. I have also used both liquid removers, and steamers~

Keep an eye open for a before/after of a HUGE wallpapered foyer I'm working on...I'll post pics asap


----------



## regal (Feb 16, 2008)

*color washing*

Hi my name is Terry and I'm new to this.
I'd like to know how much paint and glaze to use for colorwashing a wall.


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

If you have to do another room try using a tiger paw and a wall paper remover solution and let it stand for about 10 min it normally comes off with out a fight


----------

